# Elezioni midterm USA. 8 novembre.



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2022)

L'8 novembre avranno luogo le midterm USA, le elezioni di metà mandato. Servono a rinnovare un terzo dei seggi del Senato (33 su 100) e di 435 seggi alla Camera dei Rappresentanti.
In base ai sondaggi, Biden appare in difficoltà e rischia di perdere la maggioranza in entrambe. Per il presidente americano "la democrazia in USA è in forte pericolo."
In caso di vittoria repubblicana Trump potrebbe annunciare ufficialmente la sua candidatura per il 2024.


----------



## livestrong (5 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'8 novembre avranno luogo le midterm USA, le elezioni di metà mandato. Servono a rinnovare un terzo dei seggi del Senato (33 su 100) e di 435 seggi alla Camera dei Rappresentanti.
> In base ai sondaggi, Biden appare in difficoltà e rischia di perdere la maggioranza in entrambe. Per il presidente americano "la democrazia in USA è in forte pericolo."
> In caso di vittoria repubblicana Trump potrebbe annunciare ufficialmente la sua candidatura per il 2024.


Trump nel 2024 avrà 78 anni, lo chiameranno sleepy Donald?


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Novembre 2022)

Alcuni sondaggisti hanno virato da "Leans Dem" a Tossup le corse per il senato nello stato di Washington e in New Hampshire. In particolare nello stato di Washington i sondaggi sono ristrettissimi e la candidata repubblicana ha il vento in poppa. Sembra quasi di rivedere quello che è successo l'anno scorso in Virginia.
In Arizona prevale di poco il democratico, mentre in Georgia il candidato repubblicano è generalmente in vantaggio nei sondaggi ma veramente di pochissimo.
In Pennsylvania il candidato repubblicano sembra aver preso il largo nei sondaggi

Nello Utah i repubblicani rischiano di aver sottovalutato il candidato mormone che già nel 2016 era stato il terzo incomodo tra Trump e la Clinton. È molto vicino nei sondaggi al repubblicano.

In Nevada si prevedeva il più facile guadagno repubblicano ai danni dei democratici ma il candidato è in vantaggio di poco


----------



## Mika (5 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'8 novembre avranno luogo le midterm USA, le elezioni di metà mandato. Servono a rinnovare un terzo dei seggi del Senato (33 su 100) e di 435 seggi alla Camera dei Rappresentanti.
> In base ai sondaggi, Biden appare in difficoltà e rischia di perdere la maggioranza in entrambe. Per il presidente americano "la democrazia in USA è in forte pericolo."
> In caso di vittoria repubblicana Trump potrebbe annunciare ufficialmente la sua candidatura per il 2024.


Saranno le elezioni di metà mandato più votate della storia come le Presidenziali di 2 anni fa quando fù il più eletto di sempre?


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2022)

Considerando che Biden ha vinto di poco e, chissà come, le scorse presidenziali e con la massima popolarità, ora che quest'ultima si è dimezzata dubito che non prenderà una tranvata. In molti, anche i più filo-dem, si dicono certi che sarà una tornata nera per il rimbambito.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'8 novembre avranno luogo le midterm USA, le elezioni di metà mandato. Servono a rinnovare un terzo dei seggi del Senato (33 su 100) e di 435 seggi alla Camera dei Rappresentanti.
> In base ai sondaggi, Biden appare in difficoltà e rischia di perdere la maggioranza in entrambe. Per il presidente americano "la democrazia in USA è in forte pericolo."
> In caso di vittoria repubblicana Trump potrebbe annunciare ufficialmente la sua candidatura per il 2024.


stavolta tirano fuori pure i voti dei caduti


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> stavolta tirano fuori pure i voti dei caduti


o ci fanno votare anche noi 
tanto vale.. ci amministrano laggenda
quindi potrebbero correre ai ripari così

Tanto i voti per posta li cammufano


----------



## 7vinte (5 Novembre 2022)

I Repubblicani vinceranno ampiamente e sicuramente la Camera dei Rappresentanti.
Al Senato la situazione è più complessa, toss up, ma l'aria è buonissima per il GOP che secondo me vincerà anche il Senato


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2022)

Se non tirano fuori i voti dei morti dei tempi di Cristoforo Colombo, vincono facilmente i Repubblicani. E preghiamo affinchè accada.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> o ci fanno votare anche noi
> tanto vale.. ci amministrano laggenda
> quindi potrebbero correre ai ripari così
> 
> Tanto i voti per posta li cammufano


noi siamo dei reazionari, abbiamo votato i fassisti putiniani, non credo gli convenga  Possono pescare in Germania


----------



## TheKombo (5 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'8 novembre avranno luogo le midterm USA, le elezioni di metà mandato. Servono a rinnovare un terzo dei seggi del Senato (33 su 100) e di 435 seggi alla Camera dei Rappresentanti.
> In base ai sondaggi, Biden appare in difficoltà e rischia di perdere la maggioranza in entrambe. Per il presidente americano "la democrazia in USA è in forte pericolo."
> In caso di vittoria repubblicana Trump potrebbe annunciare ufficialmente la sua candidatura per il 2024.


Preparo i pop-corn.......ondata di "fasciiiiismooooooo" globale in arrivo


----------



## gabri65 (5 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'8 novembre avranno luogo le midterm USA, le elezioni di metà mandato. Servono a rinnovare un terzo dei seggi del Senato (33 su 100) e di 435 seggi alla Camera dei Rappresentanti.
> In base ai sondaggi, Biden appare in difficoltà e rischia di perdere la maggioranza in entrambe. Per il presidente americano "la democrazia in USA è in forte pericolo."
> In caso di vittoria repubblicana Trump potrebbe annunciare ufficialmente la sua candidatura per il 2024.



Durata poco la nuova era di "pace e prosperità".

Ammazza, che figure imbarazzanti a difendere certi soggetti, io minimo mi sarei sotterrato dalla vergogna.

Ma non demordete, dai.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *Durata poco la nuova era di "pace e prosperità".*
> 
> Ammazza, che figure imbarazzanti a difendere certi soggetti, io minimo mi sarei sotterrato dalla vergogna.
> 
> Ma non demordete, dai.


Amo sempre ricordare questa prima pagina, quando si parla della caduta del mostro Trump  .


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (5 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'8 novembre avranno luogo le midterm USA, le elezioni di metà mandato. Servono a rinnovare un terzo dei seggi del Senato (33 su 100) e di 435 seggi alla Camera dei Rappresentanti.
> In base ai sondaggi, Biden appare in difficoltà e rischia di perdere la maggioranza in entrambe. Per il presidente americano *"la democrazia in USA è in forte pericolo."*
> In caso di vittoria repubblicana Trump potrebbe annunciare ufficialmente la sua candidatura per il 2024.



A questi soggetti che parlano in continuazione di democrazia a rischio (e sempre quando non hanno altri argomenti utili o stanno per perdere le elezioni), li appenderei per le palle. Veramente vergognosi.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Amo sempre ricordare questa prima pagina, quando si parla della caduta del mostro Trump  .



Il primo in assoluto a citare il nucleare e la WWIII per l'Ucraina, bene ricordarlo, nonostante i soliti miscredenti lobotomizzati addossino ai russi la responsabilità (e con questo non lodo i russi, eh).

Che danni ha fatto la propaganda, e poi con quanta facilità. Roba da non credere.

PS
opportuna la pubblicità del Proztamol, ma forse ci vorrebbe ben altro.


----------



## galianivatene (5 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A questi soggetti che parlano in continuazione di democrazia a rischio (e sempre quando non hanno altri argomenti utili o stanno per perdere le elezioni), li appenderei per le palle. Veramente vergognosi.


amen


----------



## Devil man (5 Novembre 2022)

e Trump a breve farà il suo annuncio per il 2024, finalmente ritornerà un po' di normalità in questo mondo...
abbiamo avuto solo morte e guerre da quando sono arrivati i pazzi e pervertiti "democratici.."


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Novembre 2022)

*Biden si affida totalmente ad Obama e Hillary Clinton negli ultimi giorni di campagna elettorale.*


----------



## Andris (7 Novembre 2022)

contro i candidati di Trump ci sono dei repubblicani che appoggiano i democratici
e sono i residui non ancora spianati da Trump, tipo la figlia del crminale Cheney

un ultimo sondaggio dà 54-46 al Senato per i repubblicani


----------



## Andris (7 Novembre 2022)

*senatore democratico Manchin, rappresentante Virginia Occidentale, attacca Biden che vorrebbe chiudere tutte le miniere di carbone:*
*
"Le parole del presidente Biden sono oltraggiose e separate dalla realtà, minimizzando le gravi difficoltà economiche che il popolo americano sta provando a causa dell'aumento dei costi energetici
Commenti come questi sono il motivo per cui il popolo americano sta perdendo fiducia nel presidente Biden e pensa, invece, che il presidente non capisca la necessità di avere una politica energetica che manterrebbe la nostra nazione totalmente indipendente e sicura dal punto di vista energetico*
_*Sembra che le sue posizioni cambino a seconda del pubblico e della politica del giorno"


Reuters*_


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Novembre 2022)

*Maratona Mentana dalle 0.40 fino a mattina.*


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> e Trump a breve farà il suo annuncio per il 2024, finalmente ritornerà un po' di normalità in questo mondo...
> abbiamo avuto solo morte e guerre da quando sono arrivati i pazzi e pervertiti "democratici.."


il 15 novembre farà l'annuncio di candidatura ufficiale


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2022)

*Guardia nazionale in campo in 14 stati chiave oggi per respingere possibili attacchi cibernetici


Politico*


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Guardia nazionale in campo in 14 stati chiave oggi per respingere possibili attacchi cibernetici
> 
> 
> Politico*


Armi spianate, come da tradizione nazionale, anche sui computer?


----------



## Swaitak (8 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Guardia nazionale in campo in 14 stati chiave oggi per respingere possibili attacchi cibernetici
> 
> 
> Politico*


più che altro per evitare il blocco dei brogli


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2022)

*Elon Musk su twitter:*
*
"Agli elettori indipendenti:
La condivisione del potere frena i peggiori eccessi di entrambi i partiti, pertanto consiglio di votare per un Congresso repubblicano, dato che la Presidenza è democratica.*
*I democratici o i repubblicani duri e puri non votano mai per l'altro partito, quindi alla fine sono gli elettori indipendenti quelli che decidono effettivamente chi comanda!"*


----------



## gabri65 (8 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Elon Musk su twitter:*
> 
> *"Agli elettori indipendenti:
> La condivisione del potere frena i peggiori eccessi di entrambi i partiti, pertanto consiglio di votare per un Congresso repubblicano, dato che la Presidenza è democratica.*
> *I democratici o i repubblicani duri e puri non votano mai per l'altro partito, quindi alla fine sono gli elettori indipendenti quelli che decidono effettivamente chi comanda!"*



Questo sì che sposta gli equilibri, altro che Babbeucci.

Speriamo che si approssimi veramente l'alba di una nuova era, anche se pure lui sarà la solita [email protected] che va dove tira il vento.

Ma adesso il vento sembra tirare da un'altra parte rispetto a quella di prima, quella del degrado.


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Novembre 2022)

C'è un sito dove poter seguire lo spoglio dei voti live?


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> C'è un sito dove poter seguire lo spoglio dei voti live?


ce ne sono a bizzeffe negli Stati Uniti

a me piace Politico.com


----------



## emamilan99 (8 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ce ne sono a bizzeffe negli Stati Uniti
> 
> a me piace Politico.com


grazie mille, dopo guardo questo ma anche siti cnn e fox e cerco di capire quale sia tra questi il più veloce ad aggiornare.. o magari li guardo tutti e 3, uno per la camera, uno per il senato ed uno per i governatori


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> grazie mille, dopo guardo questo ma anche siti cnn e fox e cerco di capire quale sia tra questi il più veloce ad aggiornare.. o magari li guardo tutti e 3, uno per la camera, uno per il senato ed uno per i governatori


purtroppo in certi stati si andrà piuttosto lenti, addirittura si parla di giorni come per le presidenziali


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> purtroppo in certi stati si andrà piuttosto lenti, addirittura si parla di giorni come per le presidenziali


Devono copiare i nomi nelle ecatombe?


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2022)

bisogna aspettare ancora due ore, dopo l'una iniziano a uscire exit polls sugli stati chiave


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Considerando che Biden ha vinto di poco e, chissà come, le scorse presidenziali e con la massima popolarità, ora che quest'ultima si è dimezzata dubito che non prenderà una tranvata. In molti, anche i più filo-dem, si dicono certi che sarà una tornata nera per il rimbambito.


Tutti si aspettavano una red-wave... Neanche si sono bagnati i piedi con quest'onda.

Sconfitta epocale per.il mondo Maga ch rispetto alle previsioni e alla tradizione delle elezioni di mid term che spesso puniscono il presidente in carica, le prende sia dai democratici che dai candidati alternativi interni al partito.

La generazione Z ha dato un calcio al secchio delle aspirazioni trumpiane. 

Adesso che sia la giustizia a fare il suo corso ed eliminare dalla scena questo soggetto pericoloso, antidemocratico appoggiato dai Russi.


----------



## Andris (9 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Tutti si aspettavano una red-wave... Neanche si sono bagnati i piedi con quest'onda.
> 
> Sconfitta epocale per.il mondo Maga ch rispetto alle previsioni e alla tradizione delle elezioni di mid term che spesso puniscono il presidente in carica, le prende sia dai democratici che dai candidati alternativi interni al partito.
> 
> ...


non è proprio così, perchè Trump ha appoggiato più di 300 candidati in queste elezioni e la gran parte sono stati eletti
l'endorsement non ha pagato in alcune corse che fanno rumore, in particolare in Pennsylvania con il medico star Oz e in Georgia con l'ex giocatore di football accusato di violenza domestica (quest'ultimo ancora non ha perso, spoglio in corso), ma non c'è comunque un'altra leadership

DeSantis riconfermato governatore della Florida, con un margine così largo come non accadeva dal 2002 che mostra come la sua gestione pandemica e non solo siano stati molto graditi, comunque a livello nazionale non attira fondi e interesse popolare come Trump

idem Rubio riconfermato nettamente senatore dello stesso stato o il solito governatore texano, stato da cui provano sempre a candidarsi


----------



## Andris (9 Novembre 2022)

in base alle proiezioni attuali, i repubblicani avrebbero la maggioranza alla Camera e i democratici quella del Senato.
entrambe molto risicate


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Novembre 2022)

.


----------



## Andris (9 Novembre 2022)

.


----------



## Marilson (9 Novembre 2022)

non mi sarei mai sognato di dirlo, ma forza Repubblicani. Mai come oggi il mondo ha bisogno di instabilita' e ingovernabilita' negli Stati Uniti, con un dollaro forte e posizioni aggressive sulla guerra in ucraina. Una situazione di ingovernabilita' totale e stallo farebbe crollare il dollaro a livelli a cui eravamo abituati, con conseguente crollo della bolletta energetica (vi ricordo che il petrolio si paga in dollari). Inoltre e' auspicabile uno stop degli aiuti militari all'ucraina e una de-escalation generale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Novembre 2022)

*Risultati parziali:
Alla Camera Repubblicani in vantaggio con 195 seggi contro 176.
Al Senato al momento pareggio, 48-48. Nel caso i due partiti ottengano 50 seggi ciascuno il Senato resterà sotto il controllo dei democratici per un voto in quanto sarà decisivo il voto di Kamala Harris. 
Attesi i risultati in Wisconsin, Georgia (che andrà al ballottaggio il 6 dicembre) e Nevada.*


----------



## pazzomania (9 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Risultati parziali:
> Alla Camera Repubblicani in vantaggio con 195 seggi contro 176.
> Al Senato al momento pareggio, 48-48. Nel caso i due partiti ottengano 50 seggi ciascuno il Senato resterà sotto il controllo dei democratici per un voto in quanto sarà decisivo il voto di Kamala Harris.
> Attesi i risultati in Wisconsin, Georgia (che andrà al ballottaggio il 6 dicembre) e Nevada.*



Comunque tra DEM/Trump , e PD/Meloni , stiamo messi molto meglio noi in Italia.

E' pazzesco...


----------



## fabri47 (9 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Risultati parziali:
> Alla Camera Repubblicani in vantaggio con 195 seggi contro 176.
> Al Senato al momento pareggio, 48-48. Nel caso i due partiti ottengano 50 seggi ciascuno il Senato resterà sotto il controllo dei democratici per un voto in quanto sarà decisivo il voto di Kamala Harris.
> Attesi i risultati in Wisconsin, Georgia (che andrà al ballottaggio il 6 dicembre) e Nevada.*


Vinceranno i dem di poco al senato, poi quando si tratta di più giorni è perchè ci saranno stati brogli per farli vincere. Sondaggi rispettati cmq, altrochè "tutti si aspettavano che", che è la versione che stanno mettendo tutti i talk tipo La7 e compagnia. È vero che i repubblicani speravano di vincere e che le distanze erano minime, ma cmq le previsioni erano Camera ai repubblicani e Senato ai dem.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque tra DEM/Trump , e PD/Meloni , stiamo messi molto meglio noi in Italia.
> 
> E' pazzesco...


Ti sorprende? Hai mai seguito i soggetti in questione? A me è bastato la scena dove un candidato cuoce il bacon lasciato nella canna del mitra (avvolto con la pellicola da forno) per capire la pasta/classe della loro politica


----------



## Swaitak (9 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Comunque tra DEM/Trump , e PD/Meloni , stiamo messi molto meglio noi in Italia.
> 
> E' pazzesco...


assolutamente, il problema è che a matriosca quei due cojonazzi ci comandano


----------



## Devil man (9 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Tutti si aspettavano una red-wave... Neanche si sono bagnati i piedi con quest'onda.
> 
> Sconfitta epocale per.il mondo Maga ch rispetto alle previsioni e alla tradizione delle elezioni di mid term che spesso puniscono il presidente in carica, le prende sia dai democratici che dai candidati alternativi interni al partito.
> 
> ...


scusami...ma I dem stanno perdendo in alcuni stati loro chiavi dove denoti questa cosa? abbiamo perso Pensilvenya ma sembra stiamo facendo bene in stati blu ahah che non eravamo nemmeno favoriti

è ancora presto per tirare le somme


----------



## fabri47 (9 Novembre 2022)

Io comunque mi chiedo quest'astio che ha Trump per Ron De Santis, al di là della rivalità politica. Perchè se è solo quello il motivo, dimostra di soffrirlo. La Florida, almeno da lontano, mi sembra che abbia gestito bene la pandemia, ma soprattutto la campagna vaccinale con trasparenza sugli effetti avversi, con buona fede rispetto agli altri paesi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io comunque mi chiedo quest'astio che ha Trump per Ron De Santis, al di là della rivalità politica. Perchè se è solo quello il motivo, dimostra di soffrirlo. La Florida, almeno da lontano, mi sembra che abbia gestito bene la pandemia, ma soprattutto la campagna vaccinale con trasparenza sugli effetti avversi, con buona fede rispetto agli altri paesi.



Immagino lo veda come un rivale. Molto meglio De Santis di Trump comunque


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vinceranno i dem di poco al senato, poi quando si tratta di più giorni è perchè ci saranno stati brogli per farli vincere. Sondaggi rispettati cmq, altrochè "tutti si aspettavano che", che è la versione che stanno mettendo tutti i talk tipo La7 e compagnia. È vero che i repubblicani speravano di vincere e che le distanze erano minime, ma cmq le previsioni erano Camera ai repubblicani e Senato ai dem.



Io ho seguito pochissimo negli ultimi mesi, ma in effetti questo era lo scenario camera/senato che avevo letto in ogni proiezione.
Infatti ogni tanto chiedevo a più informati, perché Biden lo leggevo in recupero negli ultimi mesi, dopo il tracollo dell'anno scorso. Mentana solito diffusore di fake news.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Novembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Immagino lo veda come un rivale. Molto meglio De Santis di Trump comunque


Sì, infatti dicevo al di là di quello. Perchè se mostri astio per un governatore amatissimo e che ha portato la Florida ad essere una fortezza repubblicana, solo perchè è un tuo rivale allora non è un bel segnale e la gente potrebbe fartela pagare. Per me comunque Trump è nettamente il favorito alla vittoria delle primarie, ma se De Santis dovesse scamparla, alle presidenziali potrebbe prendere molto di più di Trump per l'effetto novità, anche da parte di un elettorato giovane.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ho seguito pochissimo negli ultimi mesi, ma in effetti questo era lo scenario camera/senato che avevo letto in ogni proiezione.
> Infatti ogni tanto chiedevo a più informati, perché Biden lo leggevo in recupero negli ultimi mesi, dopo il tracollo dell'anno scorso. Mentana solito diffusore di fake news.


_"Mentana pesta una m...a alla settimana"_ (cit.Mazzucco)


----------



## livestrong (9 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> scusami...ma I dem stanno perdendo in alcuni stati loro chiavi dove denoti questa cosa? abbiamo perso Pensilvenya ma sembra stiamo facendo bene in stati blu ahah che non eravamo nemmeno favoriti
> 
> è ancora presto per tirare le somme


Vivi negli usa?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> scusami...ma I dem stanno perdendo in alcuni stati loro chiavi dove denoti questa cosa? abbiamo perso Pensilvenya ma sembra stiamo facendo bene in stati blu ahah che non eravamo nemmeno favoriti
> 
> è ancora presto per tirare le somme


Sei americano?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Novembre 2022)

E comunque, altra domanda da ignorante di politica americana... come fa a governare Biden con la camera in mano ai repubblicani e un solo voto in più al senato?

Per forza dovranno inciuciarsi con i repubblicani, se no Biden non potrà fare una singola legge... non capisco l'entusiasmo dem...


----------



## hakaishin (9 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non mi sarei mai sognato di dirlo, ma forza Repubblicani. Mai come oggi il mondo ha bisogno di instabilita' e ingovernabilita' negli Stati Uniti, con un dollaro forte e posizioni aggressive sulla guerra in ucraina. Una situazione di ingovernabilita' totale e stallo farebbe crollare il dollaro a livelli a cui eravamo abituati, con conseguente crollo della bolletta energetica (vi ricordo che il petrolio si paga in dollari). Inoltre e' auspicabile uno stop degli aiuti militari all'ucraina e una de-escalation generale.


Quoto ogni parola.
Forza repubblicani! (Anche perché sono meglio di quello schifo “dem “)


----------



## Devil man (9 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sei americano?


Si ma vivo in Italia, i miei genitori vivono in Florida


----------



## Andris (9 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E comunque, altra domanda da ignorante di politica americana... come fa a governare Biden con la camera in mano ai repubblicani e un solo voto in più al senato?
> 
> Per forza dovranno inciuciarsi con i repubblicani, se no Biden non potrà fare una singola legge... non capisco l'entusiasmo dem...


perchè con la maggioranza repubblicana al Senato non solo è più semplice contrastare l'azione della presidenza, ma anche portare avanti azioni divisive come per esempio l'indagine sul figlio di Biden


----------



## Andris (9 Novembre 2022)

comunque rispetto a stamattina è cambiato un risultato e non di poco, perchè il Nevada ora va verso il rosso

in Alaska non è assegnato, ma c'è la lotta tra due repubblicani quindi comunque è repubblicano

Wisconsin con lo spoglio al 99% vede avanti di 1,2% il repubblicano

ora è 47 e con questi sarebbero 50 con la Georgia decisiva il mese prossimo


----------



## Marilson (9 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quoto ogni parola.
> Forza repubblicani! (Anche perché sono meglio di quello schifo “dem “)



in passato sono stato anche io abbagliato dal mito Obama.. devo ammetterlo. Come uomo Obama riengo rimanga un gran comunicatore, dal gran carisma e personalita'. Ha la battuta facile ed e' un grande appassionato di sport, lo stimo in generale anche per il lavoro che ha fatto con obamacare, provando a cambiare il sistema sanitario che e' semplicemente orrendo. Rimane pero' il fatto che alla fine noi siamo Italiani e non Americani e un Presidente americano, di qualsiasi colore, rep o dem, Obama incluso, fa gli interessi del suo popolo, non i nostri. Con Biden abbiamo raggiunto l'apice, anche se Trump stesso ha cercato di uccidere la nostra economia con le tariffe sui prodotti di eccellenza made in Italy. La verita' e' che gli Americani fanno schifo tutti, indistinamente. Quindi qualsiasi cosa che puo' danneggiare la loro economia o rendere la loro politica instabile, come Presidenza e Senato/Camera di due colori diversi, e' ben accetta.


----------



## Devil man (9 Novembre 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Vivi negli usa?


Al momento no ci ho vissuto per qualche anno per via degli studi tanti anni fa, ma ho sempre vissuto con americani anche in Italia, mio padre ha fatto il militare e si è spostato fra Aviano e Camp Darby e io ho anche fatto le superiori dentro le basi.


----------



## Devil man (9 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> in passato sono stato anche io abbagliato dal mito Obama.. devo ammetterlo. Come uomo Obama riengo rimanga un gran comunicatore, dal gran carisma e personalita'. Ha la battuta facile ed e' un grande appassionato di sport, lo stimo in generale anche per il lavoro che ha fatto con obamacare, provando a cambiare il sistema sanitario che e' semplicemente orrendo. Rimane pero' il fatto che alla fine noi siamo Italiani e non Americani e un Presidente americano, di qualsiasi colore, rep o dem, Obama incluso, fa gli interessi del suo popolo, non i nostri. Con Biden abbiamo raggiunto l'apice, anche se Trump stesso ha cercato di uccidere la nostra economia con le tariffe sui prodotti di eccellenza made in Italy. La verita' e' che gli Americani fanno schifo tutti, indistinamente. Quindi qualsiasi cosa che puo' danneggiare la loro economia o rendere la loro politica instabile, come Presidenza e Senato/Camera di due colori diversi, e' ben accetta.


Di prodotti italiani Trump non aveva tariffato quasi niente, aveva tariffato invece molto i prodotti francesi. Questo me lo ricordo perché ne parlai anche qui qualche anno fa.


----------



## Marilson (9 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Di prodotti italiani Trump non aveva tariffato quasi niente, aveva tariffato invece molto i prodotti francesi. Questo me lo ricordo perché ne parlai anche qui qualche anno fa.



aveva colpito il parmigiano, lo ricordo bene. Tipo dalla sera alla mattina +25% di dazi


----------



## Devil man (9 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> aveva colpito il parmigiano, lo ricordo bene. Tipo dalla sera alla mattina +25% di dazi


Infatti ho detto alcuni, il parmigiano era stato colpito pesantemente infatti in America un pezzo grande quanto una mano costa sui 35 dollari .. e non mi pare Biden li abbia levati.
Però ad esempio il vino e altre cose non erano state colpite.

Poi a dirla tutta il grana non lo trovi nei supermercati normali ma in quelli di nicchia stile Wholefoods.. dove ti mettono il grana su un tavolo come fossero pepite d'oro


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E comunque, altra domanda da ignorante di politica americana... come fa a governare Biden con la camera in mano ai repubblicani e un solo voto in più al senato?
> 
> Per forza dovranno inciuciarsi con i repubblicani, se no Biden non potrà fare una singola legge... non capisco l'entusiasmo dem...


comunque in America c'è il fantoccio
chi comanda veramente non si sa..


----------



## Devil man (9 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Biden non potrà fare una singola legge... non capisco l'entusiasmo dem...


Sarà la solita gente che ascolta alla radio Paolo Mieli o guarda Mentana la mattina e pensa che i repubblicani abbiano già perso 

C'è ancora da aspettare... Al momento siamo 48-49 non li vedo bene per loro al senato


----------



## hakaishin (9 Novembre 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> in passato sono stato anche io abbagliato dal mito Obama.. devo ammetterlo. Come uomo Obama riengo rimanga un gran comunicatore, dal gran carisma e personalita'. Ha la battuta facile ed e' un grande appassionato di sport, lo stimo in generale anche per il lavoro che ha fatto con obamacare, provando a cambiare il sistema sanitario che e' semplicemente orrendo. Rimane pero' il fatto che alla fine noi siamo Italiani e non Americani e un Presidente americano, di qualsiasi colore, rep o dem, Obama incluso, fa gli interessi del suo popolo, non i nostri. Con Biden abbiamo raggiunto l'apice, anche se Trump stesso ha cercato di uccidere la nostra economia con le tariffe sui prodotti di eccellenza made in Italy. La verita' e' che gli Americani fanno schifo tutti, indistinamente. Quindi qualsiasi cosa che puo' danneggiare la loro economia o rendere la loro politica instabile, come Presidenza e Senato/Camera di due colori diversi, e' ben accetta.


Completamente d’accordo su tutto soprattutto sull’ abbaglio Obama (che presi pure io).
Io sono stufo del loro dominio e quinto ben venga una loro batosta per riportarlo alla realtà


----------



## Andris (9 Novembre 2022)

Georgia al ballottaggio finale, da poco annunciata da tutti

Wisconsin assegnato ai repubblicani con il senatore che prende il terzo mandato di fila

sono 49-48 per i repubblicani

mancano Nevada all'80% di spoglio con i repubblicani davanti di circa il 3% e Arizona al 70% con i democratici avanti di 5%

entrambi sono democratici per la riconferma, in Nevada non vince dal 2012 un senatore repubblicano

praticamente al momento l'unico stato scippato all'avversario è stata la Pennsylvania


----------



## Andris (9 Novembre 2022)

per la Camera si sta allargando la forbice a favore dei repubblicani, prima dati a 219 (due seggi di maggioranza) mentre ora minimo 222

il voto popolare in generale alla Camera all'82% di spoglio vede i repubblicani avanti di 6,5%


----------



## vota DC (9 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Tutti si aspettavano una red-wave... Neanche si sono bagnati i piedi con quest'onda.
> 
> Sconfitta epocale per.il mondo Maga ch rispetto alle previsioni e alla tradizione delle elezioni di mid term che spesso puniscono il presidente in carica, le prende sia dai democratici che dai candidati alternativi interni al partito.
> 
> ...


I numeri parlano chiaro: c'è stata la Red wave, numeri altissimi per i repubblicani rispetto ai tempi del guerrafondaio bush, però d'altra parte pedo-alzheimer senza fare campagna elettorale e con la popolarità più bassa di qualsiasi presidente in carica ha preso dieci milioni di voti in più di Obama alle midterm. Bisogna finirla con i voti degli zombi. È ridicolo parlare di fallimento repubblicano quando i democratici per controbatterlo macinano record su record: come mai si autodefiniscono tanto deboli ma puntualmente fanno numeri che la Clinton e Obama non hanno mai raggiunto?


----------



## fabri47 (9 Novembre 2022)

Ahahahha alla fine l'ondata rossa sta arrivando sul serio. E' un successo, altro che "Biden resistehehehe" come dicevano stamattina su La7 con Friedman tutto contento.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Novembre 2022)

Il corriere addirittura scrive "Biden risorto"  Mai visti titoli del genere per una sconfitta...


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahahahha alla fine l'ondata rossa sta arrivando sul serio. E' un successo, altro che "Biden resistehehehe" come dicevano stamattina su La7 con Friedman tutto contento.



Non si può sentire più nessuno, per Dio. Fanno tutti i "giornalisti" con la tessera dei demogorgoni in saccoccia.

Ai tempi dell'Istituto Luce c'era molta più libertà di pensiero e di cronaca.

Quel demente di Mentana è il più grande diffusore di bufale in Italia (e non solo).


----------



## Devil man (9 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahahahha alla fine l'ondata rossa sta arrivando sul serio. E' un successo, altro che "Biden resistehehehe" come dicevano stamattina su La7 con Friedman tutto contento.


Diciamo che l'unica brutta sorpresa è stata Pennsylvania... Non mi aspettavo che Oz perdesse....


----------



## fabri47 (9 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Non si può sentire più nessuno, per Dio. Fanno tutti i "giornalisti" con la tessera dei demogorgoni in saccoccia.
> 
> Ai tempi dell'Istituto Luce c'era molta più libertà di pensiero e di cronaca.
> 
> Quel demente di Mentana è il più grande diffusore di bufale in Italia (e non solo).


Io ormai li guardo per farmi due risate. Il mio show comico preferito è Brindisi la domenica sera su Rete 4, roba che Giordano al confronto è un dilettante  .


----------



## pinopalm (9 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Diciamo che l'unica brutta sorpresa è stata Pennsylvania... Non mi aspettavo che Oz perdesse....


Ma dai, come si può pensare di votare Oz che non e' un dottore ma un ciarlatano! Ha fatto un risultato decente solamente perché il suo avversario ha avuto un ictus qualche mese fa' e nell'unico dibattito che c’è stato ha avuto momenti difficili d'incoerenza, il che annuncia problemi quando dovrà andare in senato. Ti dico tutto questo da repubblicano registrato, anche se l' ho fatto per votare contro Trump alle primarie del 2016.


----------



## Devil man (9 Novembre 2022)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Ma dai, come si può pensare di votare Oz che non e' un dottore ma un ciarlatano! Ha fatto un risultato decente solamente perché il suo avversario ha avuto un ictus qualche mese fa' e nell'unico dibattito che c’è stato ha avuto momenti momenti difficili d'incoerenza, il che annuncia problemi quando dovrà andare in senato. Ti dico tutto questo da repubblicano registrato, anche se l' ho fatto per votare contro Trump alle primarie del 2016.


Appunto dico solo che non è in condizione... Non riesce a dialogare.. come fa ad andare avanti? A svolgere il suo compito? Non mette più di due frasi sensate di seguito... E per dire una cosa ci mette due anni.. e potrebbe schiattare da un momento all'altro.. quando saluta invece di dire benvenuti o ciao dice buonanotte..


----------



## pinopalm (9 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Appunto dico solo che non è in condizione... Non riesce a dialogare.. come fa ad andare avanti? A svolgere il suo compito? Non mette più di due frasi sensate di seguito... E per dire una cosa ci mette due anni.. e potrebbe schiattare da un momento all'altro.. quando saluta invece di dire benvenuti o ciao dice buonanotte..


Rinuncerà e sceglieranno un altro democratico per sostituirlo.


----------



## Devil man (9 Novembre 2022)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Rinuncerà e sceglieranno un altro democratico per sostituirlo.


Cmq da repubblicano che sono spero tanto che De Santis non si metta in mezzo e si candidi alla presidenza contro Trump perché farebbe solo un favore ai dem..certamente sarà lui il prossimo predestinato dopo Trump.

Questo video di poco fa lo avrò guardato almeno 20 volte XD






Red wave


----------



## pinopalm (9 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Cmq da repubblicano che sono spero tanto che De Santis non si metta in mezzo e si candidi alla presidenza contro Trump perché farebbe solo un favore ai dem..certamente sarà lui il prossimo predestinato dopo Trump.
> 
> Questo video di poco fa lo avrò guardato almeno 20 volte XD


Mah, anche lui mi sembra un po' troppo estremista per avere una chance di diventare presidente. Io preferirei qualcuno di più moderato. Nel 2016 avevo votato per John Kasich che era state il maggior responsabile, verso la fine degli anni novanta, della produzione di un budget positivo, anche se poi Bill Clinton cerco' di prendersene il merito. Purtroppo al momento non vedo nessun candidato meritevole. Il panorama politico americano e' alquanto deprimente. Vabbene che poi negli altri paesi non e' che ci siano dei politici da far venire la voglia di votarli.


----------



## Devil man (9 Novembre 2022)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Mah, anche lui mi sembra un po' troppo estremista per avere una chance di diventare presidente. Io preferirei qualcuno di più moderato. Nel 2016 avevo votato per John Kasich che era state il maggior responsabile, verso la fine degli anni novanta, della produzione di un budget positivo, anche se poi Bill Clinton cerco' di prendersene il merito. Purtroppo al momento non vedo nessun candidato meritevole. Il panorama politico americano e' alquanto deprimente. Vabbene che poi negli altri paesi non e' che ci siano dei politici da far venire la voglia di votarli.


Non mi pare che negli ultimi anni la Florida sia peggiorata anzi... Ed è stato riconfermato.
Preferisci vivere in un Blue state come NY con negozi perennemente in lock down perché hanno paura di essere razziati ?


----------



## __king george__ (9 Novembre 2022)

ma a voi interessa davvero cosi tanto chi comanderà negli stati uniti??  a me interessa solo per la politica estera e sinceramente non credo cambierà molto a prescindere da chi vinca o meno

gli USA hanno un ruolo e quello vogliono continuare (e continueranno) ad avere

della politica interna sinceramente me ne sbatto abbastanza..almeno fino a che eventualmente non mi ci trasferirò


----------



## Devil man (9 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma a voi interessa davvero cosi tanto chi comanderà negli stati uniti??  a me interessa solo per la politica estera e sinceramente non credo cambierà molto a prescindere da chi vinca o meno
> 
> gli USA hanno un ruolo e quello vogliono continuare (e continueranno) ad avere
> 
> della politica interna sinceramente me ne sbatto abbastanza..almeno fino a che eventualmente non mi ci trasferirò


A chi non interessa.. gli Usa al momento sono sempre la super potenza mondiale. E gli occhi sono tutti puntati sul mid term anche gli occhi del PD della Lega e di FD


----------



## pinopalm (9 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che negli ultimi anni la Florida sia peggiorata anzi... Ed è stato riconfermato.
> Preferisci vivere in un Blue state come NY con negozi perennemente in lock down perché hanno paura di essere razziati ?


Guarda, che io ci vivo in un Blue State, Illinois, e non mi piace per niente in termini politici. E' uno degli stati più' corrotti del paese e perdipiu' molte volte i democratici e i repubblicani si sono messi in combutta (qui la chiamano "combine") per spartirsi la torta. Non a caso parecchi governatori (dei due partiti) sono finiti in galera negli ultimi decenni. Tra l'altro, il governatore attuale Pritzker, un billionaire (democratico ovviamente), dopo aver vinto ieri ha fatto intendere che vorrebbe candidarsi alla presidenza. Chissa' se insiste dopo che oggi Biden ha praticamente detto che si ripresenta. Per il futuro vedremo, e magari spunta dal nulla un politico decente per cui valga la pena di votare.


----------



## Milanoide (10 Novembre 2022)

Non credo convenga a nessuno che gli USA continuino ad avvitarsi verso la guerra civile.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Novembre 2022)

*CNN e FOX danno 49 a 48 per i repubblicani al senato. Per Politico è pareggio 48 a 48.*


----------



## vota DC (10 Novembre 2022)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Ma dai, come si può pensare di votare Oz che non e' un dottore ma un ciarlatano! Ha fatto un risultato decente solamente perché il suo avversario ha avuto un ictus qualche mese fa' e nell'unico dibattito che c’è stato ha avuto momenti difficili d'incoerenza, il che annuncia problemi quando dovrà andare in senato. Ti dico tutto questo da repubblicano registrato, anche se l' ho fatto per votare contro Trump alle primarie del 2016.


Non c'è stato voto disgiunto: i dem hanno vinto pure le elezioni da governatore in quello stato quindi non è un voto contro Oz ma hanno voluto piazzare la brutta copia di Mike al senato e Hank con i capelli come governatore.


----------



## Andris (10 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *CNN e FOX danno 49 a 48 per i repubblicani al senato. Per Politico è pareggio 48 a 48.*


è uguale, perchè Politico non assegna ancora l'Alaska dove ci sono due repubblicani in lotta tra loro (candidato di Trump avanti)

in Arizona, Nevada e Alaska (anomalo, di solito vanno molto veloci qui) stanno andando lentissimi


anche alla Camera non scherzano come lentezza, ai repubblicani ne serve un'altra decina ancora per la maggioranza


----------



## Andris (10 Novembre 2022)

*eletti due candidati defunti nelle file dei democratici*

*Barbara Cooper in Tennessee e Tony De Luca in Pennsylvania *


----------



## Devil man (10 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *eletti due candidati defunti nelle file dei democratici
> 
> Barbara Cooper in Tennessee e Tony De Luca in Pennsylvania *


ci risiamo non perdono il vizio


----------



## Devil man (10 Novembre 2022)

*Secondo i media nostrani* queste elezioni di Mid Term sono una sconfitta per *TRUMP*, e la famosa red wave non è avvenuta.

*niente di più sbagliato, secondo i dati:*

di tutti i candidati che Trump ha supportato in queste elezioni* ha riportato 174 vittorie e solo 9 sconfitte.*


----------



## fabri47 (10 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Secondo i media nostrani* queste elezioni di Mid Term sono una sconfitta per *TRUMP*, e la famosa red wave non è avvenuta.
> 
> *niente di più sbagliato, secondo i dati:*
> 
> di tutti i candidati che Trump ha supportato in queste elezioni* ha riportato 174 vittorie e solo 9 sconfitte.*


Questa è veramente una bufalona grossa. La Red Wave non era minimamente prevista dai sondaggi che, al massimo, davano un testa a testa al senato con prevalenza di poco dei dem, ma invece anche qui i repubblicani stanno superando le aspettative visto che sono in vantaggio.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *eletti due candidati defunti nelle file dei democratici
> 
> Barbara Cooper in Tennessee e Tony De Luca in Pennsylvania *


ahahaha ma sul serio? Ma c'è una spiegazione?

Intendo seria, questi manovrano il mondo e inciampano su ste robe?


----------



## Djici (10 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ahahaha ma sul serio? Ma c'è una spiegazione?
> 
> Intendo seria, questi manovrano il mondo e inciampano su ste robe?


Niente complotto.
Dal momento che le liste con i candidati e ufficiale poi non si può cambiarla.
Se qualcuno dovesse morire NON LO PUOI TOGLIERE dalla lista.
Poi se la gente si diverte a votare per un morto ...
Dovranno votare di nuovo


----------



## Albijol (10 Novembre 2022)

Inflazione alle stelle, prezzo benzina altissimo (per gli standard USA), miliardi di dollari persi in borsa, mutui casa carissimi, outlook dell economia negativo... Come diavolo hanno fatto i Repubblicani a fare così schifo alle elezioni?


----------



## pazzomania (10 Novembre 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Niente complotto.
> Dal momento che le liste con i candidati e ufficiale poi non si può cambiarla.
> Se qualcuno dovesse morire NON LO PUOI TOGLIERE dalla lista.
> Poi se la gente si diverte a votare per un morto ...
> Dovranno votare di nuovo


Minchia, "la gente", vota i morti!
Davvero sul pezzo.... spero per loro che sia un voto di protesta.

Lo dico sempre che ci vorrebbe il patentino anche per votare!


----------



## pazzomania (10 Novembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Inflazione alle stelle, prezzo benzina altissimo (per gli standard USA), miliardi di dollari persi in borsa, mutui casa carissimi, outlook dell economia negativo... Come diavolo hanno fatto i Repubblicani a fare così schifo alle elezioni?



Non sembra abbiano fatto schifo...


----------



## Djici (10 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Minchia, "la gente", vota i morti!
> Davvero sul pezzo.... spero per loro che sia un voto di protesta.
> 
> Lo dico sempre che ci vorrebbe il patentino anche per votare!


DeLuca dovrebbe essere stato eletto con una percentuale bulgara di 86% dei voti. Siamo quasi a livelli nord-coreani 
Penso che tra quelli che lo votano "come riconoscenza" e quelli più giovani che lo votano per divertirsi a votare per un morto...


----------



## Andris (10 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> ahahaha ma sul serio? Ma c'è una spiegazione?
> 
> Intendo seria, questi manovrano il mondo e inciampano su ste robe?


in Pennsylvania non si poteva più modificare, ma il problema è che non si doveva proprio candidarlo visto che era in punto di morte per linfoma incurabile.
il 9 ottobre è morto e il 28 settembre lo avevano messo in lista ufficialmente con le stampe del seggio.

in Tennessee idem, ma anche qui la signora in parlamento dal 1996 aveva 93 anni ed è morta il 25 ottobre

dovrebbero esserci delle suppletive


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Novembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Inflazione alle stelle, prezzo benzina altissimo (per gli standard USA), miliardi di dollari persi in borsa, mutui casa carissimi, outlook dell economia negativo... Come diavolo hanno fatto i Repubblicani a fare così schifo alle elezioni?


Segui il mainstream italiano? 
ecco la soluzione dei tuoi dubbi 
Non farlo !


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non sembra abbiano fatto schifo...


A leggere qua si prendono pure il senato 
Al massimo è un pareggio


----------



## Devil man (10 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in Pennsylvania non si poteva più modificare, ma il problema è che non si doveva proprio candidarlo visto che era in punto di morte per linfoma incurabile.
> il 9 ottobre è morto e il 28 settembre lo avevano messo in lista ufficialmente con le stampe del seggio.
> 
> in Tennessee idem, ma anche qui la signora in parlamento dal 1996 aveva 93 anni ed è morta il 25 ottobre
> ...


Lo hanno anche proposto alla presidenza  dopo il presidente con la demenza senile vogliono proporre come presidente un malato terminale!!! ( se ci arriva al 2024 )


----------



## fabri47 (12 Novembre 2022)

*49 a 49 al senato dopo la vittoria del senatore dem in Arizona. Ai democratici ora basta un seggio per tenere il controllo della seconda camera.*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *49 a 49 al senato dopo la vittoria del senatore dem in Arizona. Ai democratici ora basta un seggio per tenere il controllo della seconda camera.*


Ma vi rendete conto della pagliacciata? Dal 2020 in poi l'elezione del paese più democratico e più avanzato del mondo è passato dall'election day all'election month-week. Prima c'era la scusa del covid, ora invece anche senza covid ci sono miliardi di votanti per posta .

In Brasile sono stati più bravi con le frodi, almeno hanno conteggiato velocemente.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *49 a 49 al senato dopo la vittoria del senatore dem in Arizona. Ai democratici ora basta un seggio per tenere il controllo della seconda camera.*


Comunque se tifate contro i dem (come anch'io), perdete ogni speranza. Le elezioni durano più giorni proprio perchè cercano voti per posta per loro.


----------



## Davidoff (12 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunque se tifate contro i dem (come anch'io), perdete ogni speranza. Le elezioni durano più giorni proprio perchè cercano voti per posta per loro.


I dem dovrebbero cominciare a disarmare i cittadini allora, perché al contrario degli italiani lobotomizzati e innocui in America tutti hanno armi a portata di mano, se veramente i repubblicani si convincono che ci siano frodi ogni volta che si vota scoppia una guerra civile.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Novembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> I dem dovrebbero cominciare a disarmare i cittadini allora, perché al contrario degli italiani lobotomizzati e innocui in America tutti hanno armi a portata di mano, se veramente i repubblicani si convincono che ci siano frodi ogni volta che si vota scoppia una guerra civile.


e se scoppia sarebbe come con i russi e le armi dell'Unione sovietica.. cioè una riserva infinita nelle loro mani


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2022)

*Il senato rimane sotto il controllo dem, grazie alla vittoria in Nevada. *


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il senato rimane sotto il controllo dem, grazie alla vittoria in Nevada. *


Pagliacciata dall'esito prevedibile. Proprio come nel 2020 e, stavolta, senza covid. Quando dureranno le presidenziali? Un mese? Uahahahahahah.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Novembre 2022)

Come nel 2020, gli Stati che fanno ricorso al voto postale danno l'esito della Vittoria ai democratici settimane dopo il voto, sempre per il minimo indispensabile a vincere, sempre con una percentuale di 90 (se non di più) a 10 per il candidato democratico nelle schede postali che vengono contate anche se arrivano dopo il giorno delle elezioni. Una vera e propria truffa a cui non si può mettere rimedio, perché conviene così


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Come nel 2020, gli Stati che fanno ricorso al voto postale danno l'esito della Vittoria ai democratici settimane dopo il voto, sempre per il minimo indispensabile a vincere, sempre con una percentuale di 90 (se non di più) a 10 per il candidato democratico nelle schede postali che vengono contate anche se arrivano dopo il giorno delle elezioni. Una vera e propria truffa a cui non si può mettere rimedio, perché conviene così



Una cosa del genere in altri paesi solleverebbe indignazioni mondiali.


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2022)

Chissà le porcate alle elezioni del 2024. Che schifo per Dio.

Speriamo in una Capitol Hill 2. Ma stavolta che si vada fino in fondo.


----------



## Devil man (13 Novembre 2022)

La Florida 27 milioni di persone hanno contato i voti in 1 giorno, Nevada e Arizona 6-7 milioni di abitanti ci hanno messo 4-5 giorni.. chiedetevi il perché...quando hanno visto come era l'andazzo e perdevano anche il Senato hanno messo in moto una bella strategia di stallo e ceste di voti postali..

Ma già da giorni si era capito..Nevada era sempre in vantaggio.. l'ultimo giorno hanno fatto il flip

Cit " I Voted......... Days ago"

De Santis nel 2020 vinse per una manciata di voti... E c'era il voto postale in Florida.

Poi durante il suo mandato abolì il voto postale, ogni persona doveva votare con la carta di identità, e creò una squadra di controllo elettorale.. 

Oggi vince con un 20% in più..


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Una cosa del genere in altri paesi solleverebbe indignazioni mondiali.


Le indignazioni (da parte dei vertici) non ci sono perchè è l'esito che chi al di sopra delle parti si voleva. Bisognerà sperare in una vera guerra civile del popolo.

Trump NON doveva vincere nel 2020 e quest'anno, così come Bolsonaro, perchè c'erano e ci sono delle politiche da imporre. Prima era il covid, ora assieme a quello la politica estera russofoba. Per questo dico che se la Meloni ha vinto (con tanto di sorrisoni di Mattarella e abbraccio di Draghi) è perchè non cambierà nulla e se ci sarà una possibilità, verrà fatta fuori in tempo zero. 

A proposito, avete sentito David Icke che gli è stato addirittura VIETATO di andare in qualunque paese UE per due anni, perchè doveva partecipare ad una manifestazione in Olanda contro la guerra? Ditemi se non è fascismo questo... Eh ma i valori della UE che difende l'Ugrainahhahaha e Zelenskyhhh.

Come ha detto Icke "Il fascismo è con noi".


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> La Florida 27 milioni di persone hanno contato i voti in 1 giorno, Nevada e Arizona 6-7 milioni di abitanti ci hanno messo 4-5 giorni.. chiedetevi il perché...quando hanno visto come era l'andazzo e perdevano anche il Senato hanno messo in moto una bella strategia di stallo e ceste di voti postali..
> 
> Ma già da giorni si era capito..Nevada era sempre in vantaggio.. l'ultimo giorno hanno fatto il flip
> 
> Cit " I Voted......... Days ago"


Nel 2016 si sono fatti prendere sotto gamba, ma dal 2020 hanno trovato la migliore strategia. Io penso, spero, che nel 2024 cambieranno un po' gli equilibri comunque. Se ci metteranno sempre giorni, se non un mese, a decretare il vincitore non si può più fare finta di niente.


----------



## vota DC (13 Novembre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Come nel 2020, gli Stati che fanno ricorso al voto postale danno l'esito della Vittoria ai democratici settimane dopo il voto, sempre per il minimo indispensabile a vincere, sempre con una percentuale di 90 (se non di più) a 10 per il candidato democratico nelle schede postali che vengono contate anche se arrivano dopo il giorno delle elezioni. Una vera e propria truffa a cui non si può mettere rimedio, perché conviene così


È peggio perché i dem sono andati malissimo a new York e questa pagliacciata non l'hanno fatta nello stato dove c'è Detroit ma in staterelli deserti tipo Arizona.....si sa che i dem vivono nelle città (i repubblicani vincono pure nell'entroterra della California), di colpo vincono anche nelle zone disabitate ma solo per posta.
Aspettiamoci pagliacciate anche per il resto del congresso. Tra l'altro potrebbero conquistato e perderlo subito dopo causa due morti e molti malato terminali eletti.


----------



## R41D3N (13 Novembre 2022)

Elezioni fake 2.0. Con 40 mln di voti postali gli pseudo dem portano avanti questa assurda farsa a livelli inimmaginabili.


----------



## vota DC (13 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Le indignazioni (da parte dei vertici) non ci sono perchè è l'esito che chi al di sopra delle parti si voleva. Bisognerà sperare in una vera guerra civile del popolo.
> 
> Trump NON doveva vincere nel 2020 e quest'anno, così come Bolsonaro, perchè c'erano e ci sono delle politiche da imporre. Prima era il covid, ora assieme a quello la politica estera russofoba. Per questo dico che se la Meloni ha vinto (con tanto di sorrisoni di Mattarella e abbraccio di Draghi) è perchè non cambierà nulla e se ci sarà una possibilità, verrà fatta fuori in tempo zero.
> 
> ...


Tra l'altro Lula/Bolsonaro è un residuato della questione covid dato che Lula era appiattito sulla narrazione filocinese mentre Bolsonaro no. Sulla russofobia Lula ha detto che è colpa degli ucraini la guerra e in passato è stato proprio lui a creare il gruppo Brics, probabilmente Bolsonaro sarebbe stato ancora più atlantista di quanto lo era se i dem non lo attaccavano per fare un favore ai cinesi.


----------



## Andris (17 Novembre 2022)

*stanotte, dopo 8 giorni esatti, è stata ammessa ufficialmente la maggioranza repubblicana alla Camera

sono a 218 e probabilmente arriveranno a 222 seggi*


la cosa assurda, oltre al tempo necessario senza precedenti, è che i media dem definiscano maggioranza "stretta" quando al Senato hanno dovuto vincere in Nevada per averla
in Nevada fino al 95% dello spoglio era data rossa come senatore, poi improvvisamente escono voti postali da due contee blu ribaltando e per giunta si spengono le telecamere di conteggio nella notte decisiva nella sala


----------



## Andris (18 Novembre 2022)

*dopo giorni di indugio, la nonna Nancy Pelosi cede e non si ricandida a futuro speaker dem
tutti in piedi per l'83enne alla Camera

smentita l'ipotesi di fare ambasciatore in Italia, viste le origini della famiglia.

"Continuerò a servire il grande stato della California e la gente di San Francisco ma non mi ripresentero' per il ruolo di leader dei democratici alla Camera"


Ansa*


fino all'ultimo è stata rintanata a sperare in qualche magheggio per tirare avanti altri due anni...peraltro è proprio dalla California che sono arrivati i seggi decisivi alla fine per i repubblicani.


----------



## Swaitak (18 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *dopo giorni di indugio, la nonna Nancy Pelosi cede e non si ricandida a futuro speaker dem
> tutti in piedi per l'83enne alla Camera
> 
> smentita l'ipotesi di fare ambasciatore in Italia, viste le origini della famiglia.
> ...


Addio Nancy, vai a seminare zizzania al Bingo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (18 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Addio Nancy, vai a seminare zizzania al Bingo


sei stato fin troppo buono


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *smentita l'ipotesi di fare ambasciatore in Italia, viste le origini della famiglia.*



Ci mancherebbe solo quest'altra


----------



## Andris (21 Novembre 2022)

anche stavolta arrivano le notizie di situazioni anomale

*in Arizona trovati più voti che elettori 

in particolare nella contea decisiva di Maricopa sono segnalate anomalie, a cui ufficialmente la commissione statale sul voto elettorale sta indagando

si chiedono delucidazioni su malfunzionamento macchine di conteggio, voti postali a nome di persone che già hanno votato di persona, mancata custodia dei voti postali*


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (21 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche stavolta arrivano le notizie di situazioni anomale
> 
> *in Arizona trovati più voti che elettori
> 
> ...


Che farsa sti voti per posta... E questa sarebbe la più grande democrazia del mondo... 

Il pd non ha ritegno da ambo le parti dell'oceano...


----------



## fabri47 (21 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche stavolta arrivano le notizie di situazioni anomale
> 
> *in Arizona trovati più voti che elettori
> 
> ...


Finirà a tarallucci e vino. Ci sono interessi troppo grandi per "perdere tempo" a scoprire il vaso di Pandora.


----------



## Andris (23 Novembre 2022)

sono passati 15 giorni e ancora non hanno dato tutti i seggi ai repubblicani, ne mancano uno-due a seconda dei siti che si consultano.
a meno di nuove sorprese, sono 222 alla Camera

pensare che prima di Sleepy Joe, quando si voleva spingere per un voto più veloce e sicuro, si parlava di voto elettronico americano che in poche ore sai tutto
che ridere ora pensare a come sono diventati...


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche stavolta arrivano le notizie di situazioni anomale
> 
> *in Arizona trovati più voti che elettori
> in particolare nella contea decisiva di Maricopa sono segnalate anomalie, a cui ufficialmente la commissione statale sul voto elettorale sta indagando
> ...


Il sistema elettorale americano è agghiacciante, andrebbe radicalmente riformato. Magari però a qualcuno fa comodo resti così.


----------

